# Walnut Oil



## kentonjm (Mar 10, 2017)

After various attempts at CA finishes my results were inconsistent and I am one of those that doesnt really like the plastic like look - each to their own.

I was put on to Pens Plus from the Doctors wood shop and really love it - thank you TonyL.

 Also the Walnut Oil wet sanding technique I find very effective although rather messy (my hands are much softer though ;-) ).

However after ordering direct for Doctors woodshop I am nearly through my first bottle of his Walnut oil. There dont seem to be many alternatives and Mahoneys seems to be a similar price point.

As I understand it both are essentially refined pure Walnut Oil. I was searching around and came across a few apothecary sites selling basically that as it seems to be a base for cosmetics. Anyway I just ordered a gallon from here.

Walnut Oil | Bulk Apothecary

At $38 thats a big savings over the 16oz bottles of WO sold as finish and still 50% of buying a gallon from DW.

I am still going to buy buying the DW finsishes direct from him but when using as a sanding lubricant I am finding myself going through the basic walnut Oil pretty quick so this seems like a worthwhile thing to try.

For others that are using Walnut Oil I will let you know how it works out when I get it.

For those that have never tried Doctors Woodshop finishes, give them a go they are great.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey Jon, I'd love to hear how this works out for you.  I just picked up another bottle of Mahoney's, a pint was $12, so this sounds like a good deal.  Is there a shelf life on it - does it go rancid?


----------



## kentonjm (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Bill I will certainly let you know. As far as I know Walnut Oil is stable and will not go rancid. It the vegetable and olive oils you need to watch out for which is why its recommended you do not use these on cutting board or salad bowls as a maintenance oil.

I believe WO is also used as the base for cosmetics and various homeopathic ointments and medicines.

BTW where did you find Mahoneys for $12 as I normally see it a few dollars more than that. Was there tax and or shipping on top of that $12?


----------



## magpens (Mar 11, 2017)

interested in your techniques ...

I am wondering if BLO would be OK to use instead of WO.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 12, 2017)

PensPlus is walnut oil and some other ingredient...maybe you know that.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 12, 2017)

If using walnut oil for sanding check out local artist or organic or big box food stores in your area.  Lot of times can buy 8 ounce bottles for less than $10 little more if is walnut/alkyd medium.  Can tell you consensus from woodturners grocery store walnut oil products do not work as a final finish think will find that true for some walnut oils from artist or organic food stores too.  

Quality of the walnuts, method of pressing cold or hot pressing has a lot to do with quality.  People looking for perfection prefer cold press oils, but hot pressing yield more oil.  Pure fruit, nut, and seed oils can and do turn rancid in the drying process.    Lot of your non-drying and semi drying oils perfumes and other additives are added to mask smells and prolong shelf life. This may also be true of drying oils used by artist and wood workers.   

From what have read Pens Plus simply shellac, walnut oil and wax mixture that works great on pens.


----------



## kentonjm (Mar 17, 2017)

magpens said:


> interested in your techniques ...
> 
> I am wondering if BLO would be OK to use instead of WO.



After being put on to Pens Plus by TonyL I am now a convert to Doctors woodshop finishes. You can check out his videos on his site that show his techniques

Woodturning finishes from Doctor's Woodshop > Home

The actual finishes I think will last a good while unless you are in mass production. The walnut oil, however as it is used as a sanding lube goes much quicker, hence my search for an alternate more cost effective supply.


----------



## kentonjm (Mar 17, 2017)

TonyL said:


> PensPlus is walnut oil and some other ingredient...maybe you know that.



Yup, thanks Tony. Not sure what else he adds but undoubtedly something shellac like and some wax.

I really appreciate you putting me on to it as it gives exactly the type of finish I was looking for. It is now my go to finish for pens, stoppers and peppermills.

You do go through a lot of the base walnut oil and ordering direct from him its not cheap, I was going to order a gallon but found this other place at less than half the price. If its all essentially the same stuff I dont see why it would not be just fine for the lube part of the process.

I guess I am going to find out.


----------



## kentonjm (Mar 17, 2017)

Bill, it arrived yesterday and looks exactly as you would expect, a slightly yellow oil. I will try it on some things over the weekend and let you know what I think. As a sanding lube I am sure it will be just fine. As a simple WO rubbing finish I dont know how it will compare to the Mahoneys utility oil but as that claims to be just 100% pure walnut oil I dont see how it can be that different.

FYI I now have some 10$ off coupons that I can email if you want to try them out. They also sell beeswax at what seems like a good price so you could mix some with the WO and get a simple, natural oil/wax finish.

PM me if you would like the 10$ off coupon.

Jon




Bill in Buena Park said:


> Hey Jon, I'd love to hear how this works out for you.  I just picked up another bottle of Mahoney's, a pint was $12, so this sounds like a good deal.  Is there a shelf life on it - does it go rancid?


----------



## leehljp (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks Jon for bringing this up. I too like more of a wood look in general, but I also know that long term protection is from a solid layer of protectorant such as CA, Solarex, Lacquer etc.

Having known and understanding the "hands on" grime build up and necessity for regular cleaning, I can handle a "wood" pen now. But I also know that the general public do not understand fully the responsibility is on them to keep it looking good. Last week, I attended my first AAW meeting. One item that caught my attention was the speaker's words: "We like the look of wood, but if you want to sell to the general public, they will take "shine" over "wood" any day."

That statement is generally true for the general public in local situations, however, I visit Branson Missouri 3 to 4 times a year. There is one shop that I go in with wood works from a recently deceased famous turner. Most of his bowls and the other bowls presented are "waxed" rather than "shined" as are CA'ed pens. That is one place that the wood look and feel prevail over the shine. But in general, shine outsells sheen.

I will probably be getting me some WO and wax. Thanks!


----------



## kentonjm (Mar 17, 2017)

Interesting thoughts Hank. All I can say with my limited experience thus far is everybody seem to love the finish I am getting on the pens and I havent had a bunch of folks saying they wished they were shinier 

I guess without a side by side sale shoot off of CA vs PP it will be hard to tell.

Jon



leehljp said:


> Thanks Jon for bringing this up. I too like more of a wood look in general, but I also know that long term protection is from a solid layer of protectorant such as CA, Solarex, Lacquer etc.
> 
> Having known and understanding the "hands on" grime build up and necessity for regular cleaning, I can handle a "wood" pen now. But I also know that the general public do not understand fully the responsibility is on them to keep it looking good. Last week, I attended my first AAW meeting. One item that caught my attention was the speaker's words: "We like the look of wood, but if you want to sell to the general public, they will take "shine" over "wood" any day."
> 
> ...


----------



## KenV (Mar 17, 2017)

The grocery store walnut oil will go rancid.  Been there after it set in the cupboard for a while.

Makes a terrible salad dressing.

Have gotten gallon jugs of bowl turners walnut oil from Dr Mike.  Price seemed reasonable but shipping to Alaska was, as expected, high.

Having been a bee keeper who studied up,on beeswax, I can point out that most uses of beeswax in finishes was because it was what was available.  There are better waxes.  

Johnsons floor was works well for sanding also.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 17, 2017)

Just used Solarez with CO2 last night..worked great!


----------



## joshua_luther77 (May 8, 2017)

I've been using the Pens plus finish and have to say I'm impressed with it. I'm wondering how durable the finish is compared to ca.  I definitely prefer the look of Pens plus over the plastic look of ca. I have seen a difference in shine when using different wood species. Cherry for instance, doesn't buff out to as much shine as something like rosewood. I just got done turning my first acrylic pen, and I have to say, I love the look and how easy they are to make. It's pretty much fool proof. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbwertz (May 13, 2017)

So after a year, how is the Pens Plus finish holding up on pens?  I love it for stoppers, peppermills, canes, etc.  But I'm not sure it will hold up to daily use on pens.  Any current feedback?


----------

